# Butane Lighters on a Plane!!!



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Happy Tuesday!! I had a quick question for the group. I'm flying out tomorrow and I know that I'm not allowed to carry on my butane lighter. Will it be alright if I pack it in my luggage? I know that they always say to not pack anything flammable in there and then there's also the pressure issue. Can you guys let me know about any experiences that you've had with this?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't think you can even check a lighter unless it is in an approved carrying case


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

no no no... no lighters of any kind on any plane... they were complete dicks about it in huston airport... if you had a lighter, you either put it in a bucket and left it forever or you could drain it and put it in a little box in a ziplock bag with your name, adress, and some money, and they'd send it to you later... my advise, leave it, when you get off the plane, find a wal-mart and pick you up one of their $3 ronson butanes... or just find matches.


----------



## Shorty (Apr 30, 2007)

Yea dont risk it...


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

A good friend of mine got his on the plane, I guess he asked and they argued with him about it but he ended up getting it on the plane without them knowing.. Another thing was 1 of his torch lighters was in the general shape of a pistol..


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

The only way you can legally carry one (even in checked luggage) is with one of these:

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-CLUTB114099N&cat=13


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

I am pretty sure you can put it on your checked baggage, just not on your carry-on


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I just went to Minnesota and had it packed in my carryon and both ways it was no prob. They even manually inspected one time. I had no prob and it wasnt the first time. I dont reccommend that you dont have it in your pocket for sure.


----------



## ReV (May 9, 2007)

no, its not allowed in checked or carry on luggage... hell you cant even ship them unless they are drained... yes, its not difficult to sneak them by airport security, but you run the risk of them taking them. trust me, i had a nice long pissed off chat with the security guys checking my bags in houston.


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

ok, here is the facts. You can't carry on any lighters legally. They can take your lighter if you carry it on the plane. You can check your butaine or zippo if you have it it a dot approved case, and you must check it not carry on. Colibri tranzpack is the only dot approved case that i know of to carry a butaine lighter on a plane. Sometimes they may allow you to put a butaine on carry on, then on the other hand they took mine. I got a smile and a thankyou.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Good thread, I'm actuly flying out tomarrow to DFW. so thanks for the advice, but cigars will still be recieved at home... (hint, hint)


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> The only way you can legally carry one (even in checked luggage) is with one of these:
> 
> http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=M-CLUTB114099N&cat=13


I have one of those, and flew east back in June...no issues. Well worth the price. Just fill your lighter put it in the container and then in your "check in" luggage, you'll be good to go.


----------



## Steve D-cl (Apr 3, 2007)

Flew from Atlanta to Honolulu (with stopovers in LA) a couple of weeks ago. Ended up checking luggage three times. Had a lighter in a Tranzpak in my checked bag with no problems and the lighter was filled with fuel. 

Felt sorta wierd putting a $3.50 Ronson jet in a $18 Tranzpak but I didn't want to get my favorite lighter confiscated (or stolen). Also, turns out that carring a torch was a good idea as regular cheapie lighter just wouldn't have cut it against the trade winds on the island.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought this was another cheezy movie title!!!! Boy was I wrong!!!!

(snakes on a plane)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boonedoggle-cl (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm flying out to the DR (VACATION- WOOHOO!) and will carry my stupid lighter in this:
http://www.otterbox.com/products/zippo_case/techspecs.htm

I've carried on and checked a lighter in this type case (dot) and have never had a problem.


----------



## Craig (Jun 10, 2007)

I just read in the paper yesterday that they were going to not check for lighters anymore and that they'd be OK in carry-on. I'll have to see if I can find a link to the article.


----------



## Craig (Jun 10, 2007)

http://www.bizjournals.com/sacramento/stories/2007/07/16/daily48.html

Looks like torch lighters are still no-no, but generic Bic lighters are going to be OK starting in early August.


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

According to the cigar aficionado web site, they are lifting the ban on butane lighters on planes. Not torches, just butane lighters.


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

Most previous posts covered it, but here is a link to the TSA page about the lifting of the lighter ban on August 4, 2007. The torch lighters are still banned as carry-ons, but can be transported in a DOT approved container - I believe there are currently 3 on the market.

http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/sop/index.shtm


----------

